# The ME Exams Specifications Have Changed, Are You Prepared?



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2017)

The ME Exams Specifications Have Changed, Are You Prepared?

*Mechanical PE Thermal and Fluids Systems Bundle*: https://ppi2pass.com/mechanical-pe-thermal-and-fluids-systems-bundle-metfsb-1.html 

https://ppi2pass.com/mechanical-pe-thermal-and-fluids-systems-live-online-review-course.html

*Mechanical PE HVAC and Refrigeration Bundle*: https://ppi2pass.com/mechanical-pe-hvac-and-refrigeration-bundle-mehrb.html

https://ppi2pass.com/mechanical-pe-hvac-and-refrigeration-live-online-review-course.html 

*Mechanical PE Machine Design and Materials Bundle*: https://ppi2pass.com/mechanical-pe-machine-design-and-materials-bundle.html

https://ppi2pass.com/mechanical-pe-machine-design-and-materials-live-online-review-course.html


----------



## landolakes (Jan 14, 2017)

As asked in another post here, are the practice problems in the new reference books (ie- METS) different than ones in the MERM?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes, you should have both books for the Thermal.

"METS is a  companion to Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam, 13th Edition, this manual will be essential in your preparation for the Mechanical PE: Thermal and Fluids Systems exam."


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 16, 2017)

Could you explain what the METS brings to the table so to speak?  Does it delve deeper?  Does it offer new/different practice problems?  Does it cover additional material?  What does it add?


----------



## landolakes (Jan 16, 2017)

I did order a copy of METS that should arrive tomorrow... since i have to take the April exam I am curious how much it differs from MERM in subject content.


----------



## PPI (Jan 20, 2017)

Sorry, just saw this. METS:

The Thermal and Fluids Systems Reference Manual’s thorough index easily directs you to the codes and concepts you will need during the exam. Cross references to more than 1500 equations, 300 figures, and 30 tables will point you to additional support material when you need it.  

Sample pages: https://ppi2pass.com/Docs/bookInfo/METS/METSsample.pdf

Index: https://ppi2pass.com/Docs/bookInfo/METS/METSindex.pdf


----------

